# Replacement heating element



## nate85 (Oct 16, 2016)

I Have a homemade smoker that uses a brinkmann 1500 watt element. It finally died and I need a new one but everywhere I look they say it's discontinued. Anyone know of a close replacement?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2016)

Google 1500W Smoker Heating Element. You will get options that you may adapt...JJ


----------



## sontavas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nate, I am in the same boat.  I was looking today for a Brinkmann 1500 watt replacement and cant seem to find anything comparable.  Let me know if you happen to find anything, I will do the same.


----------



## sontavas (Oct 18, 2016)

I found this one.  I am not sure if links are allowed, so just cut and paste into amazon:
[h1]Universal Replacement Electric Smoker and Grill Heating Element with Adjustable Thermostat Controller **NEW 1500 Watts Higher Heat**[/h1]


----------



## nate85 (Oct 18, 2016)

i seen that one and thought about giving it a try but one it cost twice as much as the brinkmann I  had did and I don't like that the tempture controller would be inside, I can see it casuing problems being inside the smoker.   I think I may try this one Bloomfield 2N-70143UL 120-volt 1500-watt Heating Element and just put my own cord on

Fix for tt- 0059914573 (Not a good practice. Added to accommodate for Pantry brandbyline viewdapter)


----------



## marctrees (Oct 24, 2016)

You need to MAKE SURE that the Bloomfield is not made to be immersed, to dissipate heat, like a water heater element.

If a water heater element is not surrounded by water,, they will burn open very quickly.

Marc


----------



## clearprop (Mar 6, 2017)

madman mike said:


> I have the bottom mount as well, wish I didn't. Even with my drip pan there is always grease and drippings accumulating on the bottom. I also don't remove mine,
> 
> if your looking for a PID controller the one DirtSailor links to is good, but the duel probe controller is by far the best and worth every penny. http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=381
> 
> ...


----------

